# Do it yourself books recalled!!!!



## Paelectrican (Mar 4, 2009)

http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml10/10104.html

The above link no longer works. please use the one below.

http://[/COLOR
Home Improvement Books Recalled by Oxmoor House Due to Faulty Wiring Instructions; Shock or Fire Hazard to Consumers

 
 For any of you DIYers please make sure you do not have these books! They give incorrect wiring information that could lead to shock or other electrical hazards.


----------



## codeone (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks for posting this kind of info is very important for you DIY's to know. Its amazing publishers arent more careful.:furious:


----------



## Paelectrican (Mar 4, 2009)

codeone said:


> Thanks for posting this kind of info is very important for you DIY's to know. Its amazing publishers arent more careful.:furious:


No problem, as soon as i seen it felt it was important to share. I however am not a diyer


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

WOW - 951,000 units...

I have at least one of these books... 
These are popular sellers at HD and Lowes...

thx for posting


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I have one book, no idea where it is or what book I bought
I also can't find my 2005 NEC.....I bet they are both together somewhere


----------



## Paelectrican (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks for making this a sticky! Think it's important to leave everyone know. I guess their books are as good as the advice from their workers.:laughing:


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

That's pretty bad that they'd publish false info. I like to assume that if something is in a book and I paid for it, it's 100% proper info, as opposed to something I might find online. Guess it shows it's not always the case!


----------



## codeone (Dec 31, 2009)

Red Squirrel said:


> That's pretty bad that they'd publish false info. I like to assume that if something is in a book and I paid for it, it's 100% proper info, as opposed to something I might find online. Guess it shows it's not always the case!


It shows everyone makes mistakes, and that everyone forgets, and are imperfect.:thumbsup:


----------



## darren (Nov 25, 2005)

Anyone know what the mistakes are they made. I would be curious if it is something simple that was looked over or a major problem that should have been caught right away.


----------



## Paelectrican (Mar 4, 2009)

Another story i found on this subject!

http://www.mercurynews.com/ci_14150148?source=most_emailed


----------



## codeone (Dec 31, 2009)

Quote from on of the sites

""On the one hand, the implications could be far-reaching," he said. "Home repair is one of those things that you can't learn out of a book. You need to be trained by an expert."
However, he noted, "the codes have changed a great deal, and the enforcement agencies know a lot more than they did 34, 35 years ago."
"Neither the Consumer Product Safety Commission nor Time would say precisely which wiring project, diagram or set of instructions is at issue.""

I think what should be stated Everyone has learned of dangers unknown years ago.


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

I wonder if these are just things that were code are the time but have been changed over the years.


----------



## codeone (Dec 31, 2009)

jerryh3 said:


> I wonder if these are just things that were code are the time but have been changed over the years.


Some could be, however alot of code changes are due to safety issues. Example: 3 wire vs 4 wire on a druer and range. Also sub panels 3 wire to 4 wire.
In school 40 yrs ago they taught electricity is trying to find ground, not true its trying to find its source, it can go through ground to get there. It also takes all paths available to it to get there, Thats why grounds and neutrals are seperate in subpanels today.

Jus a few examples with not knowing any reasons for the recall.:yes:


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm locking this thread
I'd like people to be able to find the info on the recalled books without going thru other posts

If there are other links/info that needs to be added please let a Mod know

Thanks

One more:
_Wiring a House, 3rd Edition_ and _Wiring Complete, Expert Advice from Start to Finish. _This book was written by Rex Cauldwell. 
Source: http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml09/09078.html


----------

